# Accused poacher working the system.....?



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index.cfm?id=98000

Trial for Wahpeton principal in poaching case rescheduled
Associated Press
Published Monday, July 18, 2005

WAHPETON, N.D. - The trial of Wahpeton High School Principal Hy Schlieve, charged in what is believed to be one of the state's largest poaching cases, has been rescheduled for October.

Schlieve was charged in December with illegal possession of big game and conspiracy to take big game. His trial, scheduled earlier for June, has been moved to Oct. 27. He has declined comment on the charges.

Schlieve was one of nine people charged after 30 untagged deer carcasses were found in a shop on a farm near Valley City.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Since they haven't been sentenced/convicteed yet dsid these [email protected]'s get to send in for deer tags?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Although they need to loose their priveleges for a while when they are found guilty.....there's this little thing in this country that you are innocent UNTIL proven guilty. Kind of seperates us from say....Iraq.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

That is why I titled the post "Accused".

I would assume they are not eligible for hunting/fishing privileges until after the charges are settled in court.....?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Field Hunter said:


> Although they need to loose their priveleges for a while when they are found guilty.....there's this little thing in this country that you are innocent UNTIL proven guilty. Kind of seperates us from say....Iraq.


I understand what your saying, but I sure hope they aren't allowed to hunt or fish before the trial. Its not like they haven't taken the opportunity away from enough people by killing all those deer. They sure don't deserve to take buck tags away from deserving hunters!


----------

